# Need help identifying Evans model



## Susan18 (Jan 3, 2011)

Received this girls Evans bicycle for Christmas. (See pictures attached.)  Can you help me identify the model?  It seems that the chain guard has been replaced.  Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a 1960 Evans catalog, and I couldn't match your bike exactly. The fact that it has painted fenders, a solid metal rear rack, and the fork mounted truss rods weren't all on the same model that year. Evans only made bikes from 1955-62, and I'd say yours is from the later end. Also, the '60 models were either a "Viscount" or "Interceptor", followed by a number from 100-800 to differentiate the various models. I have a similar bike except with a chrome rack and fenders, I believe it's a Viscount 400. There's no serial number info for these, so it's basically an educated guess.


----------



## jwm (Jan 6, 2011)

Adamtinkerer:

Do you have any scans of the Evans catalog? My first bike was an Evans  circa 1960. It was a middleweight with half tank and rack. Everything was squared off just like on the girl's bike in the pic. I'd love to see a pic of that old thing.

JWM


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2011)

jwm said:


> Adamtinkerer:
> 
> Do you have any scans of the Evans catalog? My first bike was an Evans  circa 1960. It was a middleweight with half tank and rack. Everything was squared off just like on the girl's bike in the pic. I'd love to see a pic of that old thing.
> 
> JWM




My scanner is no longer working.  The '60 line all had black & white striped seats, which I thought was interesting.


----------

